# Albino guppy fry!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

well i started with 2 pairs of albino gups from my lps and 1 female died well i was looking into the tank yesterday to find my female giving birth and then occasionally seeing my biggest male eating the newborn fry alive!i decided to take the new albino guppy fry out today as they kept on going into the gravel.i found 1,2,3,4,5,6,7...and so on until now i have 16 fry i suppose a few of the fry got eaten but 16 fry for my females first drop in my tank.(i think she might have given birth before though.)


----------

